# She's a keeper!



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Looks just like mine, even the same hood and gloves. And mine is definitely a keeper!


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Call me dumb. I don't get it. What's so special about a half frame of pollen?
No honey, no good!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

beepro said:


> Call me dumb. I don't get it. What's so special about a half frame of pollen?
> No honey, no good!


:s

No pollen, no developing bee larva. No developing bee larva, *no honey*! 


But the point of the original post is not the specific contents of the frame. The point is that its a _play on words_ involving the whole photo. 

Look at it _again_!


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

There's a honey there, just not in the comb.

Seriously, tho', we have no evidence that this relationship will last. She is smiling and seems to like bees, but her gloves and what I can see of her bee suit are _awfully_ clean. Lets have a followup picture next year showing a convincing level of propolis. And maybe a full frame of healthy brood.


----------



## j.kuder (Dec 5, 2010)

yep you don't get it. beepro


----------



## DaisyNJ (Aug 3, 2015)

Phoebee said:


> There's a honey there, just not in the comb.
> 
> Seriously, tho', we have no evidence that this relationship will last. She is smiling and seems to like bees, but her gloves and what I can see of her bee suit are _awfully_ clean. Lets have a followup picture next year showing a convincing level of propolis. And maybe a full frame of healthy brood.



:thumbsup:


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Since none of us can ignore the peculiar frame the keeper is holding up, may I suggest that the original intent of the photographer was to show the unusual pattern? It looks like a pair of fashion sunglasses to me. The color and texture of the cell contents suggests pollen stores. It is hard to explain this pattern without the context of the adjacent frames. I would suggest that this much pollen would be likely stored adjacent to the broodnest. Presumably, the layout has something to do with the broodnest pattern, but we can't see what it is. This is a pretty substantial store of pollen, and I can't say, on its own, that it is unhealthy.

It is an interesting shot, and I can see why she is holding it for the camera.


----------



## RedBarn (May 31, 2017)

She looks younger than 47 to me.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

phoebee
Well, sunglasses is one thing the frame looks like. I do wonder why the trouble to put on a suit when the viel does not seem to have a face on it.
I would say you got close with your first remark of your first post.
Cheers
gww


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

If you mean the frame looks like a bikini top, the thought of tending bees while garbed thus is too painful to contemplate. My mind did not want to go there.

Are we seeing good lighting on the veil, or has it actually been torn away?

If she's tending bees bare-faced, she's even more of a keeper.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Photoshopped beekeeper pics don't impress me. 
My online duck hunting buddies have done a hatchet-job on my pics and they're hilarious but not going up in here. 
One is me wearing a turban in the desert herding a caravan of camels. Funny stuff but hardly beesource-worthy.


----------



## cbay (Mar 27, 2017)

Over thinking it here guys. lol.

Now if she's a serious buck hunter with a bow and arrow, loves to walleye fish and get back to the house in time to tend a bunch of hives then watch a ball game in the evening then i'm in big trouble - or she is not sure which. Ha


----------

